# QLD Log Book Recording stimsoni subspecies



## nick_75 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi,

A quick question for any stimsoni keepers in QLD, have you recorded the scientific name of species to the subspecies?
eg Antaresia stimsoni stimsoni or Antaresia stimsoni orientalis

Has orientalis been officially recognised?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't know about Qld but here in NSW the boofocrats don't even class them as Antaresia,our morons think they are Liasis.
I have Pygmy Banded Stimsons so we just class them as Antaresia sp. till they get themselves sorted out


----------



## mattG (Oct 5, 2016)

I've got WA & Qld Stimmies but they're all just Antaresia stimsoni in my records


----------



## Buggster (Oct 5, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> I don't know about Qld but here in NSW the boofocrats don't even class them as Antaresia,our morons think they are Liasis.
> I have Pygmy Banded Stimsons so we just class them as Antaresia sp. till they get themselves sorted out



I spent ages looking for Antaresia Stimsoni before realising they were under a different name. Confusing for a start- I had to double check that Liasis Stimsoni was not some other species, and since everyone else has updated their info on the scientific name of Stimsons Pythons, is rather hard to clarify that it is indeed the one and same thing.


----------



## nick_75 (Oct 6, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> I don't know about Qld but here in NSW the boofocrats don't even class them as Antaresia,our morons think they are Liasis.
> I have Pygmy Banded Stimsons so we just class them as Antaresia sp. till they get themselves sorted out



Hi dragonlover,
I have a Bnaded Pygmy as well. Lovely looking animals.



- - - Updated - - -



mattG said:


> I've got WA & Qld Stimmies but they're all just Antaresia stimsoni in my records



Thanks Matt,

I will keep my logbook simple as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Buggster said:


> I spent ages looking for Antaresia Stimsoni before realising they were under a different name. Confusing for a start- I had to double check that Liasis Stimsoni was not some other species, and since everyone else has updated their info on the scientific name of Stimsons Pythons, is rather hard to clarify that it is indeed the one and same thing.



Hi Buggster,

QLD reclassified as Antaresia quite some time ago. My first Spotted Python in 1997 was recorded as Liasis.


----------



## Allan (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, they require species only. You can actually put down a Diamond Python as a Carpet.


----------

